# Prenatal vitamins



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,Thank you for the quick response. Just one more thing about the vitamins. If they will not cause diarrhea or constipation and I am IBS-D, don't I want a brand that will slow things down? Or will pregnancy and the iron possibly cause constipation on it's own?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

The only way vitamins/minerals could really help diarrhea is if you're taking extra calcium, which has a constipating effect. There are lots of better options for you, though, like soluble fiber supplements and herbs such as peppermint or fennel. Check here


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

The only way vitamins/minerals could really help diarrhea is if you're taking extra calcium, which has a constipating effect. There are lots of better options for you, though, like soluble fiber supplements and herbs such as peppermint or fennel. Check here IBS Supplements for comprehensive info.- Heather


----------

